# roof hooks for ladders



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey everyone. We've been coming up to some interesting peaks/roof lines lately. Just wondering what attachments you all use for these tricky situation.

I've been thinking of developing something that's easily removable but incredibly sturdy. As well as something that we can use to put a full extension ladder on the roof, instead of taking it apart.

Thoughts, ideas, things already invented


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

We use something like this


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Ya I got some Qualcraft ladder hooks like those. Definitely useful to have the wheels on them. 

Is that a stock photo or a pic of yours? Curious why the ends aren't rotated 90 degrees to grab the back-side of the peak.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use the same things or rig up the body harnesses and repel up/down the roof.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Ya I got some Qualcraft ladder hooks like those. Definitely useful to have the wheels on them.
> 
> Is that a stock photo or a pic of yours? Curious why the ends aren't rotated 90 degrees to grab the back-side of the peak.


Stock photo mine don't have wheels.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> We use something like this


That looks like the ones I use.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> Stock photo mine don't have wheels.


I agree with Troy, wheels are very useful, practically necessary. 

the ladder section I use for some reason has its own wheels. I can't imagine sliding that thing up into place without wheels and not damaging the roof.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Two are better most are only rated for 200-250 lbs. Plus one rolls funny most times.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just realized I'm gonna need a pair of these for the job I'm currently on. That and I'm really getting tired of tempting death doing dormers, working off roofs, etc. Read a review on Amazon and the guy said you need to dismantle your extension ladder to make these work properly.

Is that actually the case?

Edit: Never mind. Just looked again at the picture JP posted which shows the ladder intact. Does it make it more practical or useful to dismantle the ladder?

Looking at the Qualcraft 2481 version.

I'm finding it kind of weird that I'm seeing prices ranging from $38CAN to $120. For one hook and they really don't look much different.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just realized I'm gonna need a pair of these for the job I'm currently on. That and I'm really getting tired of tempting death doing dormers, working off roofs, etc. Read a review on Amazon and the guy said you need to dismantle your extension ladder to make these work properly.
> 
> Is that actually the case?
> 
> ...


The 2481 is what we use and we always separate the extension ladders, its not that much work. They are lighter that way and easier to handle. Always secure the wingnut with pliers, hand tight is not enough. Think I paid around $40/hook.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just realized I'm gonna need a pair of these for the job I'm currently on. That and I'm really getting tired of tempting death doing dormers, working off roofs, etc. Read a review on Amazon and the guy said you need to dismantle your extension ladder to make these work properly.
> 
> Is that actually the case?
> 
> ...





PRC said:


> The 2481 is what we use and we always separate the extension ladders, its not that much work. They are lighter that way and easier to handle. Always secure the wingnut with pliers, hand tight is not enough. Think I paid around $40/hook.


We separate the ladder as well. I bought a 28' just for that reason. There are times I prefer just my harness over a roof hook, steep pitches I like the hook. We don't use them often but it's nice to have 3-4 hanging around.

We paid between $25-$45 each depending on where we bought them. Mom and pops will be more than a chain. HD there pretty cheap.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Read a review on Amazon and the guy said you need to dismantle your extension ladder to make these work properly.
> 
> Just looked again at the picture JP posted which shows the ladder intact. Does it make it more practical or useful to dismantle the ladder?


The reason you would dismantle the ladder is so you are using one solid section. If you hook the top of an extension ladder you are basically pulling up on the sliding section of the ladder. I have used the hooks on the bottom rung and hung the ladder upside down, but this can cause problems pushing up on it to get it in place. What has worked best for me when using both sections is to extend the ladder to the length I need and wire the rungs together.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I saved a section from a bent 28ft ladder I threw away. It's now my designated roof hook ladder.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just realized I'm gonna need a pair of these for the job I'm currently on. That and I'm really getting tired of tempting death doing dormers, working off roofs, etc. Read a review on Amazon and the guy said you need to dismantle your extension ladder to make these work properly.
> 
> Is that actually the case?
> 
> ...


I paid about $40 for the set at dulux.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info Gentlemen. I'll order these now and hope I get them before I have to do the nasty stuff on this job.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought some this summer and they work but the bolts that come with them, the ones that hold the wheels on were to short. They came with 2" bolts and you need 2 1/2" bolts to attach them to the ladder. At least that's what I had to do to mine.


----------



## stanleyowen (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a small roof painting company and we've been using the Ultimate Ridgehooks. Great product. Cost more but its a more secure system although there are also times that I prefer to use self nuts bolts.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh. Did a google search about dismantling extension ladders. Every single return I get says you absolutely shouldn't do it. Kind of regretting getting rid of my 12' single section at this point.

edit: Never mind. I just read Gwarel's post a few more times. I was having trouble picturing what he was saying. Gonna try this thing out with my ladder intact. Get it to the length I need it and use a couple ratcheting tie downs to secure the rungs together.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got these delivered by UPS today. Of course Amazon put them in a box 1.5'X1.5'X3' with 8 miles of packing paper? Seriously? Anyhoo, if anyone's considering these they're built solid. Real solid. I'll be trying these babies out tomorrow morning if all goes well with the weather.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

While these things do make things significantly safer, working off a ladder while using these for an entire day certainly takes it's toll on your body. Roof got hot, I think I drank close to 20 bottles of water. Every single part of my body is in pain at this point, especially my legs from having to reach above my head all day while standing off the ladder on a sloped roof.

Even my butt muscles hurt.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> While these things do make things significantly safer, working off a ladder while using these for an entire day certainly takes it's toll on your body. Roof got hot, I think I drank close to 20 bottles of water. Every single part of my body is in pain at this point, especially my legs from having to reach above my head all day while standing off the ladder on a sloped roof.
> 
> Even my butt muscles hurt.


Depending on the room some times I will take the Pivot up with me and wedge it on the ladder, use that to kind of help level myself out.

You didn't ask if you would be sore as heck the next day. :whistling2:

I have yet to find a steep roof I can get comfortable on.

I also make sure i have my body harness on and lines run to something solid. I usually find a twig, more than enough to hold me up.


----------

